# Trenching



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

What do you guys get per foot for a trencher on a municipal water installation? I have a V-1850 Vermeer.

I've been charging $2.75/ft just for the ditch and $4.00/ft for ditch, sdr9 polyethylene piping and brass FORD cts fittings, quarter turn ball valve, and inline (spring type) check.

What do YOU charge?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I usually charge around $10/foot for excavation/trenching.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

service guy said:


> I usually charge around $10/foot for excavation/trenching.


For using an 1,800lb walk-behind trencher?

Wow, that would be consider "shafting" someone here, lol.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> For using an 1,800lb walk-behind trencher?
> 
> Wow, that would be consider "shafting" someone here, lol.


I never said I was cheap.:thumbsup:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol, I bet you don't get many trenching jobs either ay? lol


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Lol, I bet you don't get many trenching jobs either ay? lol


Thats normal for a service plumbing company around here. I don't think its excessive at all.....:001_huh:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Different markets I guess. I suppose there are plumbers charging only $2.75 per foot around here, but I don't know of any? Thats considered dirt-cheap around here. (no pun intended):laughing:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

$35/ft for HDPE gas or PVC water up to 1-1/4". Includes excavation, backfill, Materials and a POC at each end.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Evidently the markets are different, haha.

We probably have better soil maybe?

A lot of creek rock and sand here. . .the further you go out towards lexington and louisville, the worse it gets. .

I looked at job this evening, roughly 300' of ditch and I priced it for $2.25/ft and it's a straight shot and would take way under 2hrs to do it . .


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Evidently the markets are different, haha.
> 
> We probably have better soil maybe?
> 
> ...


Good point, the soil here is lots of rock and super-hard clay generally.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

3-4" ABS Sewer piping $75-100/ft, average 3' depth


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> $35/ft for HDPE gas or PVC water up to 1-1/4". Includes excavation, backfill, Materials and a POC at each end.


Thats more like it!:thumbup:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> 3-4" ABS Sewer piping $75-100/ft, average 3' depth


That's a house sewer going from 2' outside the house to the septic tank/macerating pump?

Or??

City sewer here is 1.25" HDPE. . .from outlet of macerating tub to sewer main.


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a Bobcat skid steer with a trencher attachment. I charge a $300.00 min that usually gets them up to approx. 100 ft. Last summer I did a 2800 ft trench for a phone line.

Took me less than 6 hrs @ $1.00 pf...

Other than that it all depends on length and materials used. Out here pvc is the norm for underground and a 200 foot jobb averages about 10.00 pf


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Evidently the markets are different, haha.
> 
> We probably have better soil maybe?
> 
> ...


 
How did the equipment get to the job?
Did you rent equipment?
Did you lay it out and have USA come out to identify buried utilities?
Who backfilled?
What depth?
Did you steel the materials from you boss?

Nobody can do a job for $2.75/ft without losing money.

Point is, it will take alot longer than two hours to complete the job and it may cost as much as 500 or $600 for materials and rental equipment.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

gmp said:


> I have a Bobcat skid steer with a trencher attachment. I charge a $300.00 min that usually gets them up to approx. 100 ft. Last summer I did a 2800 ft trench for a phone line.
> 
> Took me less than 6 hrs @ $1.00 pf...
> 
> Other than that it all depends on length and materials used. Out here pvc is the norm for underground and a 200 foot jobb averages about 10.00 pf


 
GMP..I need you to do all my digging if you can do it for $10/ft-min $300:laughing::laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Nobody can do a job for $2.75/ft without losing money.


That was my first thought too.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> How did the equipment get to the job?
> Did you rent equipment?
> Did you lay it out and have USA come out to identify buried utilities?
> Who backfilled?
> ...


I would appreciate it if you read my opening post thoroughly. $2.75/ft with no materials and we don't rent anything. . 

that's just gas and the machine, a zr2 s-10 pulling it about 2 miles on a 5'x14' trailer.

I own it all.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

"City sewer here is 1.25" HDPE. . .from outlet of macerating tub to sewer main."

??????....1.25"....typo?


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

No, 1.25 = 1 and 1/4

not 1.5


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I just looked up an invoice, the last job I did was 75 ft. long, two feet deep, 3/4" pvc, one hole sleeved through foundation with shut-off valve and PRV. The total job was $1475, I thought it was a bit low.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> What do you guys get per foot for a trencher on a municipal water installation? I have a V-1850 Vermeer.
> 
> I've been charging $2.75/ft just for the ditch and $4.00/ft for ditch, sdr9 polyethylene piping and brass FORD cts fittings, quarter turn ball valve, and inline (spring type) check.
> 
> What do YOU charge?


 
Sorry, I read the quote wrong.

I still don't believe anyone can make a living digging and installing pipe at $6.25/ft. 

I do a lot (3-5 a week) of PVC water services and HDPE yard gas piping for a minimum of $35/ft. 

Don't short yourself.

Your in business to make a profit and earn a fair living.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it ok to discuss price here in this detail? I am cool with it, I just don't want people thinking we are 'price-fixing' or anything like that.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd be tickeled to death to get that here. . lol

Cost of living must be more in your state? Since they pay like that. . How much is a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline at your nearest station?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> I'd be tickeled to death to get that here. . lol
> 
> Cost of living must be more in your state? Since they pay like that. . How much is a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline at your nearest station?


In the other thread you mentioned doing a water heater for only $500. Maybe thats enough for you, but I'd practically be *losing* money doing them that cheap. Do you figure in your business cost when deciding your rate?
You know: work truck, fuel, advertising, insurance, office supplies, tools, phone service, etc. etc.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

ServiceGuy....I just went back to find that same quote from TourGuide:laughing:

I gotta think TourGuide is talking out the side of his head.:icon_confused:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

TourGuide, I'm sure your a hard working guy trying to always do the best job you can. 

Dude.....Make a buck and stop chasing your tail!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> ServiceGuy....I just went back to find that same quote from TourGuide:laughing:
> 
> I gotta think TourGuide is talking out the side of his head.:icon_confused:


I used Randall Hilton's business cost calculator to help me figure out my true costs of doing business....it was a real eye-opener for me! Hopefully tourguide is making more than minimum wage after business expenses and taxes. If not, why bother?


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm serious, you guys would be the laughing stock of ky for prices like that. .BUT it's just cost of living is all it is. . .People in CA are use to high prices (cost of living being more) and KY the cost of living is less. . gas just hit $4/gal here. .


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm only 23 and I'm learning this pricing game well. . We have a lot less overhead than most people. . well less employees. .

But I gotta run, my battery is dying on my laptop, lol.

You fellows have a good night!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Gas is $4/gallon here too. The cost of living is probably a bit more here, but not dramatically. There are guys around here charging only $500 for an electric water heater too. *Many of them aren't licensed and insured, most are usually poor, they drive beat-up ugly trucks, dress raggedy, have old rusty tools and can't afford any advertising at all.*:wheelchair: They probably think I am a 'ripoff' too. But at least I can afford to advertise and give my client's top-notch service! Keeps 'em coming back again and again.:thumbup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> I'm serious, you guys would be the laughing stock of ky for prices like that. .BUT it's just cost of living is all it is. . .People in CA are use to high prices (cost of living being more) and KY the cost of living is less. . gas just hit $4/gal here. .





I'mYourTourGuide said:


> I'm only 23 and I'm learning this pricing game well. . We have a lot less overhead than most people. . well less employees. .
> 
> But I gotta run, my battery is dying on my laptop, lol.
> 
> You fellows have a good night!


It sounds like you've fallen victim to the the myth of 'the going rate'. You think you have to charge a bit less than the other cheap guys in town or nobody will do business with you.
Big mistake. You should charge based on your business expenses and realistic profit margin. I hope you learn that soon, before you find out the hard way. BANKRUPTCY


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> It sounds like you've fallen victim to the the myth of 'the going rate'. You think you have to charge a bit less than the other cheap guys in town or nobody will do business with you.
> Big mistake. You should charge based on your business expenses and realistic profit margin. I hope you learn that soon, before you find out the hard way. BANKRUPTCY


*You couldn't say that too much, the single MOST important thing to playing staying alive is knowing how to feed yourself.*
*I know of at least one of my competitors who charges $100 less than I do for water heaters.*
*I still charge MY rates, I am STILL in business...if he chooses to make less money based on the illusion that he's gonna lose the work over prices, thats his silly thinking.*
*I do an average of 2 to 3 a week, that hasn't changed in years, I imagine he does about the same.*
*Maybe one day he'll give himself a pay raise before his parents kick him out.*


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol yea serviceguy. . . I deal with/hear about the going rate a lot. . 

I try to avoid it, but I don't wanna "shaft" anyone while starting out ya know. . .I mean I'm just getting taken off in my plumbing business so I wanna keep a reasonable rate here. . 

I will adjust in the future. . 

Also, I do other things besides plumbing. Concrete/Retaining Walls/Demolition/Masonry/Custom Framing/Electrical/Septic Systems. . So I don't have to charge a big rate right now. . Well a big rate to people here, I'm sure a reasonable rate to your guys' customers.

But I appreciate the concern you gentlemen have for a young fellow like me just getting started. .


----------

